# From Moscow to Scandinavia



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool pics!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Now we go to the Akershus Fortress side

130.



131. New Aker Brygge?



132.



133.



134.



135.



136.



137.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderfully crisp photos.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's the new set 

Near War force museum

138.



139.



140. Opera view



141. Museum view



142.



143. Tree near Akershus Fortress


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Great Pictures! :cheers:



[D1ego] said:


> New Aker Brygge?


Yes, in a way. This is how Sørenga will look like when it is finished:








Source


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Northon* thx for info! Amazing project One more reason for return to the Oslo =)


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting photos, waiting for more!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

144. So nice house near War force museum



145.



146. One more awesome building on the way to the fortress



147. Bridge to the Akershus Fortress



148. I wonder how many electro cars in Oslo!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Now Akershus Fortress

149.



150.



151.



152.



153.



154.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Around Akershus Fortress

155.



156.



157.



158.



159. Amazing view from fortress hills



160.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a difference between Oslo in summer and in winter. Eveything looks so quiet here... Great pics!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> What a difference between Oslo in summer and in winter. Eveything looks so quiet here... Great pics!


You're right bro! So big difference between summer and winter So quiet and nobody around


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

161. City hall view from fortress walls



162. Fortress guards...... nerd



163. and girl =)



164. Fortress details



165.



166. Fortress tower and spire


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final set from fortress

167. 



168.



169.



170. Ferry to the Oslo fjord



171. Amazing Aker Brugge 



172.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some beautifully muted colours.


----------



## Guilhermebrenner (Jan 27, 2015)

Remember ADD Oslo , Stokholm ,Malmö in next trip


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

On the way to the Aker Brugge

Oslo - city of dark buildings and amazing doors

173.



174.



175. Aker Brugge now



176.



177. On the promenade



178.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Again, great pictures. It's enjoyable to follow your thread, love it! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Northon said:


> Again, great pictures. It's enjoyable to follow your thread, love it! :cheers:


Thank you for the comments and the likes And stay tuned - more pics form Oslo Stockholm and Malmo will come so soon


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely updates D1ego! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Lovely Aker Brugge

179. 



180.



181.



182.



183.



Two panoramas of amazing buildings

184.



185.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Aker Brugge - amazing high tech and cute mix =)

186.



187.



188.



189.



190.



Promenade

191.



192.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great pics...I really like your photography style :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> Great pics...I really like your photography style :cheers:


Thx bro! Maybe some day I'll take some pics in Aarhus


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent Tjuvholmen and Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art

193.



194.



195.



196.



197.



198.



199.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More from marvelous Tjuvholmen

200.



201.



202.



203.



204.



205.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos; great development.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great architecture. In summer this place really is crowded! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> .... In summer this place really is crowded! :cheers:


Thats why I love winter


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More from Tjuvholmen

206.



207.



208.



One of my favorite building

209.



210.



211.



212.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Althought the pictures are of great quality and there are some nice buildings, Oslo looks so dull in those pictures, certainly winter doesnt help. But in general very dissapointed for being Norways capital. I expected something better actually. More like Stockholm or Copenhagen. Btw, the sky is depressing, and I live in a city that has grey sky 6 months a year. But that sky is a whole other league.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Althought the pictures are of great quality and there are some nice buildings, Oslo looks so dull in those pictures, certainly winter doesnt help. But in general very dissapointed for being Norways capital. I expected something better actually. More like Stockholm or Copenhagen. Btw, the sky is depressing, and I live in a city that has grey sky 6 months a year. But that sky is a whole other league.


I wonder how many people like to talk about depression in Norway Maybe Oslo not so colorful like Stockholm but it also has many interesting places and areas And nature around Oslo just amazing And when someone want to talk about grey sky in Oslo the must think that world has so many really depression places


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Only panoramas from Tjuvholmen today

213.



214.



215.



216.



217.



218.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I secretly love this thread, I guess it's not much of a secret now.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

219. One of the best view to the fortress Akershus



Waiting for summer season =)

220.



221.



Around modern art museum

222.



223.



224.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final set from Aker Brugge and Tjuvholmen

225.



226.



227.



228.



229.



230.



231.



232.



233.



234.



235.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Those Anthony Gormley figures ( 222) get everywhere..... ( there were 100 of them on Crosby Beach, Liverpool, but about 20 had to be removed and now turn up all over the world).

Great pictures.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Fisheye views from my iPhone

236.



237.



238.



239.



240. So cute place in Aker Brugge


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

End of the day Karl Johans gate views

241. King palace



242. Karl Johans gate direction



Fisheye

243.



244.



245.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

New day in Oslo

246. Gluten free morning =)



247. Grand hotel pano



248. St. Olav's Catholic Chuch



249.



250.



251.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Oslo church and cathedral panoramas 

252.



253.



254.



255.



256.



257.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Oslo streets

258.



259.



260.



261.



So many electro cars on the streets

262.



263.



264. Amazing Tesla car



Beautiful buildings but wheres all peoples? )))

265.



266.



267.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! nice shots and I particularly like photo # 260.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Now on of the most interesting streets in Oslo - Damstredet and Telthusbakken

268.



269.



270.



271.



272.



273.



274.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos. The road tunnel under the road - very civilised......


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Second set from Damstredet and Telthusbakken streets

275.



276.



277.



278.



279.



280.



281.



282.



283.



So cute

284.



285.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Again, great shots!

Yes it's a cozy area in Oslo with these old wooden houses


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing house near Damstredet and Telthusbakken streets

286.



287.



Now we go to the central station direction Not so far from central station you can find fabulous Oslo domkirke

288.



289.



290.



291.



292.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent photos! very atmospheric and beautiful places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice pictures! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Oslo domkirke details

293.



294.



295.



296.



297.



298.



299.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Wonderful updates D1ego!  Unfortunately It seems I have missed that wooden houses area last summer...


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Wonderful updates D1ego!  Unfortunately It seems I have missed that wooden houses area last summer...


Thx again bro! I think that will be so great if you'll check this wooden houses next summer


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hm, probably not, we travel the other way this time.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Hm, probably not, we travel the other way this time.


Another way another adventure bro


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Go near central railway station 

300. Square



Platforms

301.



302.



I think its highest building in Oslo

303.



Modern art

304. Tiger



305. UFO tiger =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Some city, railway and bridges pics

306.



307.



308.



309.



310.



311.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I can almost feel the cold!


----------



## Skýjakljúfur (May 27, 2015)

Great photos! I didn't know Oslo had such a good taste for modern architecture.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thx for your comments guys!



Benonie said:


> I can almost feel the cold!


Don't think about cold man Summer will come so soon


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final sundown set from opera house

408.



409.



410.



411.



412.



413.



414.



415.



416.



417.



418.



419.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Our final evening in Oslo we spent in Aker Brugge 

Photo from my iPhone 

420.



421.



422.



423.



424.



425.



426.



427.



428.



And next morning we said "Good buy Oslo" =)

429.



430.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the last two - almost surrealistic.....


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Good buy Oslo and hello Stockholm =)

431.



432.



433.



434.



435.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

It was last day in 2014 =)

436.



437.



438.



439.



440.



Some pics from my iPhone

441.



442.



443.



444.



445.



446.



447.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

First January of 2015 

448.



449.



Some amazing place in the city

450.



451.



452.



453.



454.



455.



456.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Some another interesting places in Stockholm 

457.



458.



459.



460.



461.



462.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More pics from St. Johannes kyrkogård

463.



464.



465.



466.



467.



Im in love in Stockholm's houses and streets

468.



469.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What an interesting wooden church tower......?


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> What an interesting wooden church tower......?


Unfortunately I don't know the name of its wooden church


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

470. One from two amazing Stockholm towers



471. Norrmalm



472. Kings opera house and St. Jacobs kyrka at the right side



473.



474. View to the kings palace



475.



476. View to the parliament building And spire of the knights island church in the left side and city hall tower at the right


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Picture 470: the towers are Kungstornen. They are the first modern towers built in Europe. Inspired by New York.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> What an interesting wooden church tower......?





[D1ego] said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the name of its wooden church


It is not a church, but a belfry (Klockstapel på Johannes kyrkogård). Both the St.Johannes kyrka and belfry are open for public since Pingstdagen (June 7th), 1890 (according to some other sources, since 1692).


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

St Jacobs kyrka

477.



478.



479.



480.



Inside

481.



482.



483.



484.



485.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

[D1ego] said:


> Final sundown set from opera house





dj4life said:


> Picture 470: the towers are Kungstornen. They are the first modern towers built in Europe. Inspired by New York.


And maybe the most beautiful European towers of their era! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Benonie said:


> And maybe the most beautiful European towers of their era! :cheers:


They may well be.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set from Norrmalm

486.



487.



488.



489.



490.



Next set will be from Gamla stan

491.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Gamla stan

492.



493.



494.



495.



496.



Fish eye pics from iPhone 

497.



Inside kings palace

498.



499.


----------



## Capitalists (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Engelbrektskyrkan, Sverige

500.



501.



502.



503.



504.



505.



506.



507.



508.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gamla Stan in Stockholm is a real historic jam. 

Really refreshing to watch winter pictures while it's 30°C outside.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Gamla Stan in Stockholm is a real historic jam.
> 
> Really refreshing to watch winter pictures while it's 30°C outside.


For me Gamla Stan on of the most atmospheric old places in all Europe Especially in winter 

I like to see winter pics when summer outside and summer pics when winter come


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's some pics from the place those situated near Engelbrektskyrkan

509.



510.



511.



512.



513.



514.



515.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

[D1ego] said:


> For me Gamla Stan on of the most atmospheric old places in all Europe Especially in winter


I agree!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Katarina kyrka

516.



517.



518.



Part of embarkment 

519.



520.



521.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More pics from this embarkment part

522.



523.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set from embarkment

524. The Royal Dramatic Theatre



525. Radisson BLU



526.



527. Museum island bridge



528. View from the bridge to the ÖSTERMALM



529. View to the kings palace and Gamla Stan



530.



531.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Stockholm :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Big Stockholm view set today

532.



533.



534.



535.



536.



537.



538.



539.



540.



541.



542.



543.



544.



545.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final set from museum island

546.



547.



548.



549.



550.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

New set from Gamla Stan

551.



552.



553.



554. Awesome city hall building



555. Riddarholmskyrkan spire in the right side 



556.



Night phone pics 

557.



558.



559. Light moose =)



560. One of the best square in city (for me)



561.



562.



563.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Not touristik but interesting Stockholm

564.

 

565.



566.



567.



568.



569.



570.



571.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow its an amazing , i like the photos , the quality of the photos and this great cities . The modern architecture of Oslo looks very nice and its still colorful although the winter , but Stockholm look more colorful and the weather its seem better than Oslo , also the buildings of Stockholm and its ancient architecture looks very nice , and the streets of Stockholm crowded more than Oslo streets . 
Thank you very much [D1ego] for sharing , i cant wait to see the rest of the photos !! (Stockholm, Malmö and Copenhagen) .


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stockholm has a certain regality.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Dr.Luay said:


> Wow its an amazing , i like the photos , the quality of the photos and this great cities . The modern architecture of Oslo looks very nice and its still colorful although the winter , but Stockholm look more colorful and the weather its seem better than Oslo , also the buildings of Stockholm and its ancient architecture looks very nice , and the streets of Stockholm crowded more than Oslo streets .
> Thank you very much [D1ego] for sharing , i cant wait to see the rest of the photos !! (Stockholm, Malmö and Copenhagen) .


Thx so much for your attention I fully agree with your words about Oslo and Stockholm 

Stay tuned


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More pics from the way to the on of the most interesting place in the city

572.



573.



574.



575.



576. It was amazing big tree



577. So cute living place in the city 



578.



579.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing place near Stockholm Royal Seaport

580.



581.



582.



583.



584. So early =)



585.



586.



587.



588.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice colours.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great you show us the other side of Stockholm!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Great you show us the other side of Stockholm!


For me place near Royal Seaport one of the most interested Stockholm part now


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Today gasometers pics and territory around 

589.



590.



591.



592.



593.



594. Road to the seaport



595.



596.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More pics from this amazing area

597.



598.



599.



600.



601.



602.



603.



604.



605.



606.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! Love the gasometer area. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriously impressive gasometers - and, generally, fabulous, 'clean' photos.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final set from this cute and lovely area

607.



608.



609.



610.



611.



612.



613.



614.



615.



616.



617.



618.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Time to go back to the hotel

619.



620.



621.



622. Good buy big big tree 



623.



624. The sun goes up



625. Some interesting institutes buildings



626.



627.



628.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Go to the city center 

Fairy places Every corner window and house reminds me about Astrid Lindgren stories 

629.



630.



631.



632.



633.



634.



635.



636.



Engelbrektskyrkan

637.



638.



639.



640.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

In the way to the on of the best city view point 

641.



642.



643.



644.



645.



646.



647.



648.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunny Stokholm!

649.



650.



651.



652.



653.



654.



655.



656.



657.



658.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent pictures! kay:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Excellent pictures! kay:


Thx bro, stay tuned


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final sundown photo set before view ground pics

659. Grand hotel



660.



After view ground we will go to the Riddarholmen

661.



662. Royal pano =)



663.



664. Now go through amazing and fairy Gamla stan



665.



666.



667.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally we are on the view ground

So lovely skyline

668.



669.



670.



Amazing spires

671.



672.



673.



674.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice shots! 
Lovely views over there. I've read the whole Slussenområdet would be redeveloped in the near future.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Stockholm :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> ...I've read the whole Slussenområdet would be redeveloped in the near future.


Thats right! When I was in Stockholm I saw board with redevelop project


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More pics from view point

675.



676.



677.



678.



After this view ground we went to the Riddarholmen

679.



680.



681.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Riddarholmen

682. Riddarholmskyrkan



683.



684.



685.



686. View from Riddarholmsbron



687.



688. Island square



689.



690.



691.



692. Part of the Riddarholmskyrkan


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Pics from the final evening in Stockholm

693. Excellent city hall On of the best building in the city for me =)



694.



Next morning Central station

695.



View from platform

696.



697.



698.



Amazing train

699.



700. To the Malmo 



Good buy Stockholm I'll be missing again


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

701. I like it nice Sweden train =)



702. Finally we in Malmö Central station



703.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

One of the most beautiful buildings in the city

City hall

704.



705.



706.



707.



708.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Our first evening in Malmö

709.



710.



711.



712.



713.



714.



715.



716.



717.



718.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

On the way to the incredible Turning Torso =)

719. Old city part



720.



721.



722. Malmö live



723.



724. Modern art ))



725. So cute and lovely buildings



726.



727.



728.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Some Turning Torso pics and places around

729.



730.



731.



Noisy photos from my phone

732.



733.



734.



735.



736.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Second day in Malmö From old town part we went to the Emporia mall 

737.



738.



739.



740.



741. Square near Triangeln railway station 



742.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Triangeln railway station and places around 

743.



744.



745.



746.



747.



748. =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

749.



750.



After long walk through city we saw what we need 

751.



752. Landscapes reminds me Russia =)



753.



754.



755.



756. Finally Emporia


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Emporia

757.



758.



759.



760. Roof



761.



762. Inside



763.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Sweden! And the pictures are of great quality. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice photos from Sweden; well done :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for your comments guys!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

On the Emporia roof

764.



765.



766.



767.



768.



769.



770.



771.



772.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is the blue geodesic structure another metro station? Very cool!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Is the blue geodesic structure another metro station?...




Its just enter to the roof =) if you are talk about this structure


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

More from Emporia roof 

773.



774.



775.



776.



777.



778.



779.



780.



781.


----------

